

Show HN: Aura, Native OS X Notifications for Gmail and Google Apps - kitx
http://crosscoded.com

======
geekrax
Interesting. Not a huge fan of marketing it as "Absolutely Free" and not
mentioning the charge for multiple accounts.

I currently use Checker Plus for Gmail Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/checker-plus-
for-g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/checker-plus-for-
gmail/oeopbcgkkoapgobdbedcemjljbihmemj). Does the job very well.

~~~
kitx
Yep, I realise that 'Absolutely free' is a bad choice of words and I will
amend. Thanks for the feedback

------
nullIsAnObject
Just a heads-up, I installed it and signed in with one of my two accounts, but
then decided to switch the one free account to my other account. After
removing the original account, I wasn't given the option to add in the single
free account, only upgrade (I'm guessing there was an assumption in the code
that the user would always have one account, and never remove it?).
Uninstalling/reinstalling didn't give me the option to re-register, either.

~~~
kitx
Yes, indeed a bug. Thanks for the headsup, I'm on it.

------
elithrar
Does this work with Inbox (as in, clicking on the notification opens the Inbox
UI, not Gmail)?

~~~
omgmog
Seems not to currently.

~~~
kitx
I would gladly support Inbox, but I can't currently link to a specific thread
in Inbox, so clicking a notification would just dump you at the inbox of your
email account.

Behind the scenes, it looks to me like Inbox is a new GUI on top of the same
Gmail backend, so if the thread linking was fixed this certainly looks
possible.

------
jd3
Interesting service. I definitely prefer my e-mail notifications to come right
from SeaMonkey, but I could see this being useful for those who don't use a
separate mail client and prefer to not have their gmail open in a separate tab
24/7.

~~~
kitx
Sure. A significant amount of people like having their entire inbox locally
downloaded (and seemingly more common in the tech industry) but there's also a
lot of people that keep it all in the cloud.

------
yoz-y
I wonder about the example gmail addresses given. Do you own john, paul,
george at gmail? I know we should use example.com for URL examples, are there
any non-assigned addresses for well-known mail services?

~~~
kitx
Nope, I'm just a fan of the Beatles.

I don't know about assigned addresses, but for a long time Apple has used an
imaginary John Appleseed.

------
charlieegan3
Any plans to post this on ProductHunt?

~~~
kitx
I would love to post it on Product Hunt. I just don't have posting privileges
on there yet.

~~~
charlieegan3
Let me know if you want me to post it for you, under your Twitter handle.

------
kitx
Happy to answer any questions, this has been a little side project of mine
with Swift and Google's Gmail API.

~~~
huslage
Why in-app purchase instead of just making the app $5?? This is akin to a demo
version and it's a bit misleading to call it Free.

~~~
kitx
My reasoning was that most people only have one email account and thus would
be fine with the free version.

As to why in-app purchase, I wanted people to be able to use it first without
payment. In-app purchase has been growing in popularity on the App Stores
lately and I think this is why. I also feel it's cleaner not to have two
separate versions on the App Store.

But thanks for the feedback, I guess you're right. It's misleading to call it
free. I will amend the landing page to make it clearer.

~~~
otisfunkmeyer
I don't find it misleading, just to offer an alternate point of view.

